# Passat B7 RNS 510 Dynaudio Bluetooth issues



## Minikeum (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi,

I'm a new owner of a European 2011 VW Passat B7 3.6L VR6 4Motion DSG6. The car is equipped with a RNS 510 head unit, and Dynaudio sound system.
I also have an iPhone SE (iOS 13.3.1) and I have troubles with the bluetooth connexion.

************ EDIT 19/09/2020 *************

Long story short: Reset, VCDS tweaks, opening the module and check the electronics did not help.
I had to change the Bluetooth module (i got 7P6035730K) and update the RNS firmware to 5238. Everything work now.

****************************************

First of all, I had a hard time "pairing" the phone. I still get "connection not possible", "No paired phone", or "No bluetooth connection to mobile phone" messages. But when I go in the sub menus of the MFI I do see that the phone is paired. If I go in the menu Media player -> paired phone, I see the name of my iPhone...

However, I tried a phone call. Didn't work.
And I tried to play music through the RNS 510. Didn't work. The RNS 510 says MEDIA IN: No device.

So the iPhone sees the car, the car kinda sees the iPhone. But nothing work.

The bluetooth module under the passenger seat is 5N0 035 730 D. This is odd because all the forums/websites I looked at indicate that this module should be able to pair iPhones, is it correct ?

Also I tried to figure out the RNS 510 hardware and firmware versions, but the test mode wouldn't show up when pressing the step button for 10 seconds.
I plan to buy VCDS in the next few days.

Any idea what is the problem ?
I did search internet for an answer but was unsuccessful hence my thread.

Thanks!

EDIT: all my car documentation is in German, which I don't speak at all. Doesn't help...


----------



## Minikeum (Mar 2, 2020)

Small update.

I did a complete factory reset of MFI and RNS.
I was then able to connect the iPhone to Media Player and play some music for a few seconds !
But phone calls still wouldn't work.
While trying to get the iPhone to connect to make phone calls, I lost the music, and when pressing the "MEDIA" button on the RNS I got the message "Media not available" (and te RNS would not even display the usual MEDIA menu). 
So I lost everything once again.

I did a factory reset again and gave up for the night.

This should not be so complicated...

EDIT: Some additional info/thoughts.
Quite a few times, the phone menu on the MFI froze, with no response from steering wheels buttons. It stays like that (not responding/doing nothing) for a few seconds and then switches by itself to the MFD menu (displaying fuel consumption for example). It did that frequently while searching for my iPhone.
Also I tried to pair the phone within 2 minutes after ignition. But still no luck.

Although I have no concrete info/clue, the problem could come from the iPhone. Since iOS 13 I believe Apple made a few changes on privacy settings. I know it was a big deal/pain to pair correctly my Garmin watch after updating to iOS 13. So maybe the issue comes from there. Will have to investigate.


----------



## Minikeum (Mar 2, 2020)

Some further investigation.

I tried a reset of the bluetooth module, by unplugging it. So, unplugged, the bluetooth menu on the MFI disappears completely. At least, this indicates that the car recognize that the bluetooth module is plugged or not.
This reset was unsuccessful.

I also tried to do a reset of the RNS 510 by pressing the 3 buttons at the same times for 3 seconds. Unsuccessful.

Other test: I put my phone on airplane mode, and reset both the module and the RNS. When I access the bluetooth menu, it seems to always restart: I always get the "initialising phone" message. When the menu finally shows up, it seems to crash after a few seconds for some reason -> no response from steering wheel commands, then the MFI switches by itself to MFD data screen, and when I go back to the bluetooth menu I get the "initializing phone" message again.
I get all this **** show even when my phone is on airplane mode (i.e. not messing with the car bluetooth) !

Finally, through the RNS 510, there is in the SETUP menu a possibility to reset "telephone user data" to factory settings. When I click on that I get a message "Factory settings not reloaded".

So there seems to be a problem somewhere with the car. I tried to restore factory settings on MFI and RNS -> unsuccessful. I tried to reset the bluetooth module and RNS -> unsuccessful. And even when no bluetooth device is around the car, I get crashes of the MFI bluetooth interface.

Does someone knows if VCDS is capable of showing error codes related to the bluetooth module, and bluetooth interface in general?
Hopefully I'll get a VCDS set before the end of the month...

PS: I also restarted my iPhone a couple of times since all this nightmare started.


EDIT: I also did the airplane mode test after leaving the car for an hour or so. Same observations as above : the phone menu on the MFI keeps crashing.


----------



## Minikeum (Mar 2, 2020)

So this guy had the same issue on a Skoda with the same bluetooth module 5N0 035 730 D as me: https://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/409796-more-bluetooth-issues/page/1/
He fixed it by replacing the module with another P/N.

He had no error code read by VCDS. So either the bluetooth module 5N0 035 730 D is incompatible with iPhone, or it is broken but doesn't send error codes via vcds?

I'll still try to see what's going on with vcds, but all this doesn't look encouraging...


----------



## Minikeum (Mar 2, 2020)

Tried 2 things this weekend. Unplug the module for 24 hours, hoping that it would reset it completely. Didn't work.

I also opened the module itself to try to find oxidized solders or even burnt component. Overall the inside looked good, with only one ground "bridge" looking a bit oxidized. I cleaned it but it didn't help.

I ordered a legit VCDS cable that I hope to receive during next week (hopefully considering the pandemic). I doubt I'll get the bluetooth module to work again though.


----------



## Minikeum (Mar 2, 2020)

I got the VCDS cable. Did an autoscan and got the following results:


```
Friday,27,March,2020,14:05:18:21796
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 7 x64
VCDS Version: 19.6.2.2 (x64)  HEX-V2 CB: 0.4508.4
Data version: 20200210 DS308.0
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZBE   License Plate:
Mileage: 157710km-97996mi   Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C-VW46 (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 13 14 15 16 17 19 22 25 2E 36 37 42 44 46
          47 4F 52 53 55 56 61 62 65 69 6C 6D 72 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZBE   Mileage: 157710km-97996miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: Malfunction 0010
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: Malfunction 0010
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 1010
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (0-32-BWS_)       Labels:. 03H-907-309-V1.clb
   Part No SW: 03H 906 023 L    HW: 03H 907 309 A
   Component: 3,6 FSI EU5   H03 1024  
   Revision: MFH03---    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 001D0012246600000000
   Shop #: WSC 00015 115 08193
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM36FSI01103H906023L 002007
   ROD: EV_ECM36FSI_002.rod
   VCID: 2B02FD000380621F4C7-807E

2 Faults Found:
4330 - Function Restriction due to Faults in Other Modules 
          U1113 00 [032] - -
          Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Mileage: 157276 km
                    Date: 2020.03.12
                    Time: 07:43:42

                    Engine speed: 1215.00 /min
                    Normed load value: 42.7 %
                    Vehicle speed: 0 km/h
                    Coolant temperature: 10 ∞C
                    Intake air temperature: 11 ∞C
                    Ambient air pressure: 960 mbar
                    Voltage terminal 30: 11.803 V
                    Unlearning counter according OBD: 26

5523 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
          P1570 00 [032] - -
          Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: 02E-927-770.clb
   Part No SW: 02E 300 013 A    HW: 02E 927 770 AL
   Component: GSG DSG AG6     511 2606  
   Revision: 05351112    Serial number: 00001012271003
   Coding: 0000020
   Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
   VCID: 0F7A49909B583E3F40F-805A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 P    HW: 3AA 614 109 P
   Component: J104   C2 450M V534 0011  
   Revision: --H07---    Serial number: 00000003379620
   Coding: 0115108
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 3A2CC844F05ACB97C71-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255)       Labels:| 5K0-907-044.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 EA    HW: 5K0 907 044 EA
   Component: Climatronic   H17 1010  
   Revision: 00003001    
   Coding: 0000000002
   Shop #: WSC 00015 115 08193
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
   ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_VW46.rod
   VCID: 6E843414F01257372B9-803A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels:. 3AA-937-087.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 B    HW: 3AA 937 087 B
   Component: BCM PQ47 H+   413 0452  
   Revision: BC413001    
   Coding: 0000000000000000001C0280740029F463D50088676D8D60E48046240041
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 392ED748F95CC08FCEB-806C

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AB 955 419     HW: 3AB 955 419   Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer 17011  10  0603 
   Coding: 00B795

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH  Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
   Component: RLS 110211 05  54  0403 
   Coding: 035028

1 Fault Found:
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 64
                    Mileage: 156849 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.07.20
                    Time: 09:21:58

             Freeze Frame:
                        Term 15 Off
                    Voltage: 11.70 V
                        OFF
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791)       Labels:| 3AA-919-475.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 919 475 D    HW: 3AA 919 475 A
   Component: PARKHILFE PLA H04 0007  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 20431101802353
   Coding: 318106
   Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
   ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA2C000000000 001006
   ROD: EV_EPHVA2C000000000_001_VW36.rod
   VCID: 3C20CE5CF6EEF5A7D5D-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg        Labels: 3AA-907-567.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 907 567     HW: 3AA 907 567 
   Component: AC201  RDW A    031 0143  
   Revision: 00031000    Serial number: 00000000086318
   Coding: 0010000
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 77AA117083C816FFF8F-8022

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 254
                    Reset counter: 92
                    Mileage: 148050 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2013.12.21
                    Time: 18:04:43

             Freeze Frame:
                    Count: 94


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 14: Susp. Elect. (J250)       Labels:. 3C0-907-376.clb
   Part No SW: 3C0 907 376 A    HW: 3C0 907 376 
   Component: DAEMPFUNGS-SG H07 0071  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 02021104130002
   Coding: 030180
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 270A01301FE8467FA8F-8072

3 Faults Found:
03262 - Comfort Restriction 
            000 - - - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100000
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 254
                    Reset counter: 62
                    Mileage: 147348 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2013.12.01
                    Time: 15:50:15

             Freeze Frame:
                    Error Code: 2
                    Bin. Bits: 00000000

00774 - Level Control System Sensor; Rear Left (G76) 
            010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 62
                    Mileage: 147348 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2013.12.01
                    Time: 15:50:15

             Freeze Frame:

01319 - Control Module for Distance Control (J428) 
            013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101101
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 78
                    Mileage: 157276 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.08.03
                    Time: 07:43:44

             Freeze Frame:
                    Bin. Bits: 00000000 00000001


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
   Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 Q    HW: 5N0 959 655 Q
   Component: J234__10K VW10 HI   1918  
   Revision: 22014000    Serial number: 003JZP1YET4Z  
   Coding: 0012363
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
   VCID: 4BC29D80AFC0421F6C7-801E

   Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MTS628970111 

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MTS621220111 

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HTS64EV6M9KR 

   Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HTS6Q6USM9KJ 

   Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

   Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527)       Labels:| 3C0-953-569.clb
   Part No SW: 3C9 953 501 BM    HW: 5K0 953 569 T
   Component: LENKS.MODUL   014 0140  
   Revision: FF010040    Serial number: 20110204301677
   Coding: 399AA50001
   Shop #: WSC 00015 115 08193
   ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
   ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
   VCID: 75B61B78954464EFEA3-8020

   Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D    HW: 3C8 959 537 D  Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
   Component: E221__MFL-TK6  H06 0022 
   Coding: E30000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels:| 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb-SRI1
   Part No SW: 3AA 920 880     HW: 3AA 920 880 
   Component: KOMBI         H02 0206  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 161F00
   Shop #: WSC 05311 115 08193
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
   ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_004_VW32.rod
   VCID: 70B82A6CEA2641C7395-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels:. 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 G    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533  Gateway H41 1614  
   Revision:   H41       Serial number: 100211F1001155
   Coding: 462006
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 3430E67CDE3E3DE71DD-8060

1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00110100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 5
                    Reset counter: 91
                    Mileage: 157306 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.08.03
                    Time: 20:32:45


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD        Labels: 0AY-907-554-V1.clb
   Part No SW: 0BS 907 554 B    HW: 0BS 907 554 B
   Component: Haldex 4Motion      4015  
   Coding: 0000005
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 45D6ABB889A4B46FBA3-8010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 959 799     HW: 3AA 959 799 
   Component:    IMMO         083 0399  
   Revision: 00083000    Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
   Shop #: WSC 36575 002 1048576
   VCID: 05566BB8C924746FFA3-8050

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
   Component:    ELV          029 0380
   3C0905861J     ELV          029 0380   

1 Fault Found:
01176 - Key 
            008 - Implausible Signal
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101000
                    Fault Priority: 1
                    Fault Frequency: 6
                    Reset counter: 76
                    Mileage: 148050 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2013.12.19
                    Time: 06:28:24


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650)       Labels:. 5N0-035-342.lbl
   Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D    HW: 5N0 035 342 D
   Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150  
   Revision: A1001003    Serial number: 7669363451    
   Coding: 010000
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 2808020C12F64907A15-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J810)       Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C8 959 760 A    HW: 3C8 959 760 A
   Component: Sitzmemory    H05 2301  
   Revision: 00H05000    
   Coding: 000039
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 3332E560DB303ADF047-8066

4 Faults Found:
02329 - Front Seat Height Adjustment Motor (V296) 
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101100
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 83
                    Mileage: 157350 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.08.05
                    Time: 15:04:45

02329 - Front Seat Height Adjustment Motor (V296) 
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101011
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 90
                    Reset counter: 43
                    Mileage: 147460 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2013.12.06
                    Time: 13:32:43

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 7
                    Fault Frequency: 5
                    Reset counter: 66
                    Mileage: 156344 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.06.24
                    Time: 00:00:36

00447 - Function Limitation due to Over-Voltage 
            001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100001
                    Fault Priority: 7
                    Fault Frequency: 135
                    Reset counter: 83
                    Mileage: 150152 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.02.11
                    Time: 00:46:47


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506)       Labels:. 1T0-035-680.clb
   Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C    HW: 1T0 035 680 C
   Component: RNS-MID       H50 2840  
   Revision: AB001001    Serial number: VWZ6Z7L5044050
   Coding: 04050002010000A000
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 2E04F414301217376B9-807A

2 Faults Found:
02873 - Control Module for Back-Up Camera (J772) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 58
                    Mileage: 156744 km
                    Time Indication: 0

01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 4
                    Reset counter: 91
                    Mileage: 157306 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.08.03
                    Time: 20:32:45


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386)       Labels:| 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 959 701 A    HW: 3C0 959 793 C
   Component: TUER-SG FT    002 0529  
   Revision: 12110009    Serial number: 0002212593
   Coding: 0011FF
   Shop #: WSC 05311 115 08193
   ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
   ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X_VW32.rod
   VCID: 3536DB78D5C424EF2A3-8060

   Slave Driver: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 959 703     HW: 3C0 959 794 B  Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
   Component: J388__TSG-HL  004 0407 
   Serial number: 00000001885036      
   Coding: 0000D8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
   Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 L    HW: 5N1 909 148 G
   Component: J500__APA-BS KL.318 0802  
   Revision: 1AH03729    Serial number: 00110330152901
   Coding: 0000258
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 3B22CD40FF60F29FDC7-806E

1 Fault Found:
01288 - Terminal 30; Steering Assist 
            011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101011
                    Fault Priority: 9
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 66
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        Term 15 On
                    RPM: 0 /min
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    (no units): 2.0
                    Voltage: 10.80 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels:. 3C0-959-799-46.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 959 799     HW: 3AA 959 799 
   Component: 02 KESSY PQ47   083 0323  
   Revision: 00083000    Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
   Coding: 01900A00D2C30E76300494157200CFCE705801030424B8
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 05566BB8C924746FFA3-8050

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 B
   Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H11 9005

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3C0 951 171 C
   Component: Neigungssensor  004 0611

   Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3C0 951 171 C
   Component: Innenraumueberw.004 0611

1 Fault Found:
00323 - Vehicle Inclination Sensor (G384) 
            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101000
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 91
                    Mileage: 157688 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.08.13
                    Time: 16:22:32


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System        Labels: 3C0-035-456.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 035 456     HW: 3AA 035 456 
   Component: DSP 10 Kanal        0020  
   Revision: 00H06001    Serial number: 75817000254206
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 6C803E1CCA8EA52705D-8038

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520)       Labels:. 1K0-907-532.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 532     HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: EZE_2         H41 1614  
   Revision:   H41       Serial number: 100211F1001155
   Coding: 050B0508
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 6FBA2910F7985E3F20F-803A

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A    HW: 8R0 959 591 
   Component: J245EE20SKB13  H02 0220 
   Serial number: 0123456789ABCDEFGHIJ

   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A    HW: 8R0 959 591 
   Component: J394EE20SKB13  H02 0220 
   Serial number: 0123456789ABCDEFGHIJ

   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 3AA 919 204     HW: 3AA 919 204 
   Component: Analoguhr  003 0003 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387)       Labels:| 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 959 702 A    HW: 3C0 959 792 C
   Component: TUER-SG BT    002 0529  
   Revision: 14110009    Serial number: 0002246456
   Coding: 0011FE
   Shop #: WSC 05311 115 08193
   ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
   ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW32.rod
   VCID: 3634DC74C8C22FF7239-8062

   Slave Passenger: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 959 704     HW: 3C0 959 795 B  Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
   Component: J389__TSG-HR  004 0407 
   Serial number: 00000001891051      
   Coding: 0000D8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake        Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 E    HW: 3AA 907 801 E
   Component: J540 EPB4  VW-55183 0007  
   Revision:   H18       Serial number: 00000000171928
   Coding: 0022057
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 3332E560D7303ADF047-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range (J745)       Labels:. 5M0-907-357-V3.clb
   Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 E    HW: 7L6 907 357 C
   Component: AFS-ECU       H04 0080  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: --------------
   Coding: 023A00000B000200
   Shop #: WSC 05311 115 08193
   ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt 002006
   ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt_VW46.rod
   VCID: 3634DC74C8C22FF7239-8062

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3D0 941 329 A    HW: 3D0 941 329 A  Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
   Component: LeiMo links  H04 0011 
   Coding: 230000

   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 3D0 941 329 A    HW: 3D0 941 329 A  Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
   Component: LeiMo rechts  H04 0011 
   Coding: 230000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506)       Labels:. 1T0-035-680.clb
   Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C    HW: 1T0 035 680 C
   Component: RNS-MID       H50 2840  
   Revision: AB001001    Serial number: VWZ6Z7L5044050
   Coding: 04050002010000A000
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 2E04F414301217376B9-807A

2 Faults Found:
02873 - Control Module for Back-Up Camera (J772) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 58
                    Mileage: 156744 km
                    Time Indication: 0

01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 4
                    Reset counter: 91
                    Mileage: 157306 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.08.03
                    Time: 20:32:45


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840)       Labels:. 1K0-907-534.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 534     HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: Batt.regelung H41 1614  
   Serial number: 100211F1001155
   Coding: 03221173
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 71BE2F68E1AC48CF36B-8024

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 915 181     HW: 3AA 915 181 
   Component: J367-BDM  H07 0150 
   Serial number: 00000000009370272717

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502)       Labels: 3AA-907-273.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 B    HW: 3AA 907 273 B
   Component: RDKBERU30     H08 0008  
   Serial number: 10000000018139
   ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 003010
   ROD: EV_RDKBERU30_003.rod
   VCID: 3332E560DBB03ADF047-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer (J345)       Labels:. 7N0-907-383.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 383     HW: 7N0 907 383 
   Component: Anhaenger     H09 0101  
   Revision: 3I001002    Serial number: 00000142693020
   Coding: 4106040000000000
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 73B225609BB07ADFC47-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam.        Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb
   Part No SW: 3C9 907 441     HW: 3C9 907 441 
   Component: J772__Rearview      0020  
   Revision: 00H09000    Serial number: 525PA8-J0Z0703
   Coding: 0030007
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 6888420CDE768907615-803C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect.        Labels: 3C9-827-383.clb
   Part No SW: 3C9 827 383 J    HW: 3C9 827 383 J
   Component: J605  HECKDECKEL    0804  
   Revision: 00H52001    
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 3828D24CCE56D987315-806C

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C9 827 384 J
   Component: J756  HECKDECKEL    0804

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 1100H52001001C0031ˇ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412)       Labels:| 3C8-035-730-A.clb
   Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 D    HW: 5N0 035 730 D
   Component: Telefon       009 0511  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 35909603110630
   Coding: 020100000000000000010000
   Shop #: WSC 00015 115 08193
   ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A01005
   ROD: EV_UHVPremi_A01.rod
   VCID: 290E0708097C700FBEB-807C

2 Faults Found:
9458451 - Cellular Antenna 
          B1053 13 [008] - Open Circuit
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 91
                    Mileage: 157306 km
                    Date: 2020.03.12
                    Time: 20:24:15

13893632 - Function Restricted due to Insufficient Voltage 
          U1400 00 [008] - -
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 91
                    Mileage: 157338 km
                    Date: 2020.03.14
                    Time: 10:06:40


End----------(Elapsed Time: 02:25, VBatt start/end: 14.9V/14.8V)-----------
```
So a few codes for the telephone module 77.
I cleared all the codes, and tried again to pair my phone. So this time I didn't see the "Initializing phone" message anymore, and the MFI bluetooth screen wouldn't freeze/bug anymore !
Three possible explanations for this: 1) clearing the codes actually debugged the bluetooth system, 2) when I tried to pair my phone that day, I was sitting in the car for a while already (playing with VCDS), so maybe the bluetooth system had time to correctly settle down; or 3) a wild hypothesis: the temperature in the car was warmer than previously. I don't know I have a weird feeling that the bluetooth module doesn't like cold.


Anyway, with a stable MFI bluetooth menu, I tried to connect my phone. the car detected my iPhone, I attempted to connect, the car gave me a PIN to enter in my phone, the PIN request popped up on my phone, I entered it, the phone asked me if I wanted to share my contacts which I accepted, but then everything froze. The MFI bluetooth menu wouldn't get out of the PIN displayed page, even when clicking "Cancel", or clicking on the "go back" arrow of the MFSW. The iPhone would display "VW Phone" in my bluetooth device list, but not connected, and when I asked my iPhone to connect it would say connected but nothing would happen.
So I got some progress, but it didn't go all the way through, unfortunately.

After this attempt, with VCDS, through the module 77 adaptation menu, I deleted all user profiles and phones, and turned on "bluetooth sniff mode", whatever that is, tried to pair the iPhone again, but I got exactly the same behavior.

I may try to connect again this morning. I saw/read somewhere that in some VWs you should attempt to pair the phone within 3 minutes after turning ignition ON. I strongly doubt it will work though.

Not sure what to do next. Any idea ?


EDIT: the car sees my iPhone, and the iPhone does get a PIN request from the car. So there must be some sort of communication between the two, right?


----------



## Minikeum (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi,

So I decided to buy a new module. I got a 7P6035730K module.

It connects with my iPhone, I can place calls, and I have access to my contacts list. I Think I have a voice control as well (although I have no plan to use that).

All good but now the music is not working properly. Basically I either have full control, track name and duration but without sound. Or I have sound but without any info or control. I have not been able to do both at the same time. A bit annoying...

Any idea what I can do?

Thanks


ÉDIT: I’ve made sure I don’t get the «*Control Module Incorrectly Coded*» fault code in module 77. I had to change a few bytes myself but I don’t get the fault code anymore. Which doesn’t mean the long code is 100% correct, does it?


----------



## Minikeum (Mar 2, 2020)

I updated the RNS510 firmware to version 5238 and it fixed the Bluetooth music problem. Now I have it all: sound, info, track and controls.

A note on the update 5238: on my first attempt I got a 010302 SWL error: «*an error occurred related to the SWL Media*». Scary!

I plugged in the old failed Bluetooth module 5N0 035 730 D and tried a second time, and the update was successful.
I don’t know if the error was related or not to the Bluetooth module but that worked for me.
Apparently the RNS is quite sensitive to the CD/DVD quality, also a dirty lens can be a problem, see this experience: https://www.germanaudiotech.com/pag...or-v15-volkswagen-vw-rns510-firmware-software

During the update I did not lose the maps, but that something that can happen.


----------

